# Send letter UK to Cairo - best way?



## Polly English

Is normal airmail OK, or is it a bit hit & miss? Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## hurghadapat

Polly English said:


> Is normal airmail OK, or is it a bit hit & miss? Any advice gratefully received.


......Most mail in Egypt is a bit hit and miss,do you have an actual address to send it too as lots of places in Egypt don't have proper postal addresses?
I personally had a PO Box so most of my mail reached me no problem but that was Hurghada.So i'm afraid it's a case of you post your letter and take
your chance as to wether it arrives or not.If it's important documents you can always courier it.


----------



## DASHFLASH

Good to know this.


----------



## Durise

hurghadapat said:


> ......Most mail in Egypt is a bit hit and miss,do you have an actual address to send it too as lots of places in Egypt don't have proper postal addresses?
> I personally had a PO Box so most of my mail reached me no problem but that was Hurghada.So i'm afraid it's a case of you post your letter and take
> your chance as to wether it arrives or not.If it's important documents you can always courier it.


Good to know this details! I actually don't know that Egypt has mail hit and miss issue.


----------



## Polly English

*zip codes?*

Thanks Hurghadapat. I decided to follow your suggestion and use a courier. The best price was from DPD Air Classic, but they are insisting on a zip code - do these apply in Egypt?

I do actually have a full postal address - it's a number in a named street in Dokki - but there's no zip code.


----------



## hurghadapat

Polly English said:


> Thanks Hurghadapat. I decided to follow your suggestion and use a courier. The best price was from DPD Air Classic, but they are insisting on a zip code - do these apply in Egypt?
> 
> I do actually have a full postal address - it's a number in a named street in Dokki - but there's no zip code.



.. Postal code for Dokki is 12611.....I think most couriers have a local office that you pick up from,or at least that's how it worked in Hurghada.....good luck and hope your post arrives safely :fingerscrossed:


----------

